
Mac Pro Trash Icon - MattRogish
http://jonathanhirz.com/macprotrash-icon/?
======
holyjaw
Google cache while the site is down:
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?safe=off&client...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?safe=off&client=safari&rls=en&sclient=psy-
ab&q=cache%3Ahttp%3A%2F%2Fjonathanhirz.com%2Fmacprotrash-
icon%2F%3F&oq=cache%3Ahttp%3A%2F%2Fjonathanhirz.com%2Fmacprotrash-
icon%2F%3F&gs_l=serp.3..0i20j0i46j46l2j0i20j0.4302.5245.0.5535.7.6.0.0.0.0.148.504.0j4.4.0.eprnk%2Cfr%3Dtrue%2Cfrlen%3D1...2...1.1j2.32.psy-
ab..3.4.497.nMomjqfQRsY&pbx=1)

------
nmc
Nice, reminds me of this funny Mac Pro parody [1].

[1] [video]
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wShNx6cdk_8](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wShNx6cdk_8)

~~~
rfnslyr
Anyone know where this was filmed?

~~~
nmc
It was shot in France (mostly Paris) by Woow Your Life [1].

[1] [http://www.woowyourlife.com](http://www.woowyourlife.com)

~~~
rfnslyr
Awesome thanks.

------
Dirlewanger
One of the best things about corporations and the product development cycle:
the general public's reactions that not even a company like Apple could
predict, and to what length they will go to make sure you don't forget that
unintended perception.

Great work.

~~~
kerbs
Fortunate for Apple, the iPad debacle was short lived.

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lsjU0K8QPhs](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lsjU0K8QPhs)

------
be5invis
Great work.

ps. The hardware structure design of the NMP is great, but WHY THE HELL apple
make it a cylender? And WHY it is black and glossy, differ from any other
Apple hardware.

~~~
sliverstorm
A cylinder is a very silly shape for a computer IMO but that's just the sort
of thing Apple does.

They might even have brainstorming sessions that go,

    
    
        "Ok what would our competitors *NEVER* do. Yes Dave?"
    
        "Make a cylindrical computer!"
    
        "Brilliant!"

~~~
malandrew
I'm waiting until the next MacPro looks like the monolith from 2001 A Space
Odyssey. The entire grey black slab could slowly pulse a über faint glow like
the power light on late model PowerBooks. The idea would be to eliminate all
indicator lights and make the entire monolith surface into the indicator that
it's on and replace brightness with area.

I present to you, your next MacPro:

[http://atypicalsnowman.files.wordpress.com/2008/03/2001_mono...](http://atypicalsnowman.files.wordpress.com/2008/03/2001_monolith.jpg)

------
neovive
I think it won't be long before someone starts selling a real Mac Pro trash
can for your office.

------
girvo
Teehee, cute! I still really like the Mac Pro's new design myself, but this is
pretty funny :)

------
jheriko
beautiful... almost makes me want to buy a mac pro to use as an actual trash
can. :)

except i'm not wealthy enough to ever consider buying one anyway... XD

------
lxyu
This is sooo damn cool!

------
jason_slack
Nice!!

~~~
jason_slack
Why did this get down voted. It really is nice. It reminds me of my OS 9 days
when it became popular to use icon sets to replace the stock icons.

------
tbarbugli
genius

